# Help aperture stuck on my nikon 18-55mm



## lokster (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys i know its my first post here and im posting a problem, but several google searches and bing searches have lead me here, this place has the most info around. please bear with me as i need help on one of my lenses.

 i dont know how this happened but the aperture on my 18-55mm nikon kit lens is stuck on f22! even if i try adjusting it with any setting the aperture wont change, i can tell because at any setting, even on auto the photos will be blurry.

And trying to adjust it manually, like zooming in and out, the aperture should at least shrink and grow depending on the zoom, like on my 55-200mm. but the 18-55mm lens doesnt =/

know how i can fix it or a shop where i can get it fixed, i could buy the same lens from someone else but that would be a waste, id at least like to try and fix this one.

thanks for you help


----------



## WTF? (Nov 7, 2010)

have you tried turning the aperture dial?


----------



## lokster (Nov 7, 2010)

i have, and ive tried the lever on the side of the lens too, seems fine but at any setting asides from f22 its blurry, what i dont get is that if its the body how come my 55-200mm does ok on auto?  ive tried turning the dial on my camera, a d3000 and it seems to work fine on my 55-200mm but i can clearly see the difference on my 18-55mm on f3.5 and f22  =/


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 7, 2010)

Take the lens off the camera and look through it.  If the opening is tiny it is well and truly stuck as it should go to it's widest without power to it (it's a G which means that there is no manual setting ((ring))for it).

If so, hold it with one hand and hit it against the palm of your other hand.  If you hit your palm hard enough to bruise it then you're hitting it too hard.  Once or twice should be enough if it's going to work.

Good luck!

mike


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2010)

When a Nikon G-type lens is removed from the camera, the lens aperture immediately closes to it's smallest opening. Electrical power has nothing to do with it once the camera is turned off.

While the lens is off the camera, the aperture lever on the lens' mount can be moved to test that the aperture mechanism is moving freely.

There is likely _*nothing*_ wrong with the OP's 18-55 mm lens.

Though is is a variable aperture lens that has a smaller effective maximum aperture opening when zoomed, it is an apparent aperture change not a real aperture change.


----------

